
PTSD and Gene Kelly’s Lost Wartime Star Turn (2013) - benbreen
https://circulatingnow.nlm.nih.gov/2013/09/25/ptsd-and-gene-kellys-lost-wartime-star-turn/
======
btown
The article doesn’t make this clear, but the YouTube video embedded is the
entire film: [https://youtu.be/s-7zBpi4a_Y](https://youtu.be/s-7zBpi4a_Y)

The 30-35 minute segment, a voiceover by the in-universe medical professional
summarizing the film, is worth watching. It’s a dated and oversimplified
analysis of PTSD, to be sure, but much of the content - fear, escapism,
imposter syndrome (though not named as such), survivor’s guilt, the twisting
of guilt into anger and distancing - all ring true for a variety of anxiety-
adjacent mental health issues relevant to many of else. May be helpful to
some.

I’m very glad this gem survived.

------
Angostura
This is a model of informative, readable writing. It imports a lot of
information and does so in a deceptively light style that never tries _too_
hard to please.

------
kingkawn
This is a very compassionate take on the impact of trauma for 1945.

Only downside is that they didn’t let Kelly dance at all

